# Beste Klasse für Healer,Tank. Wer ist begehrt?



## Btsv67 (5. April 2011)

Schön guten Tag liebe rift Community,

Ich habe noch nicht mit rift begonnen werd es aber wohl bald und möchte dann schnell durchstarten .

Daher wirde ich gerne wissen welche Klasse absolut abgesehen von den jeweiligen skilltrees und den skill des Spielers das größte potential hat, der beste Healer bzw. Tank im pve raid/grp-Spiel zu sein. Wäre schön wenn ihr eure Aussagen begründen könntet =).

Wer ist begehrt?
(Welche Rolle wird am meisten gesucht , Healer , Tank, DD oder sogar eine bestimmte skillung die hervorsticht?)

Ps. Eine persönliche Empfehlung auf welchen Server man Spielen sollte ( Zeit für Instanz/riss Gruppensuche und Bg's ist positiv) nehme ich gerne mit =D!

Vielen dank für konstruktive antworten, Verzeihung für offensichtliches Unwissen . Lasse mich auch gerne auf vorhandene Quellen verweisen.


----------



## Pyrodimi (5. April 2011)

Gesucht werden immer: Tanks, Heiler und da viele anscheinend noch im Blizzardteller hocken leider auch oft Supporter...DDs bekommste zum Schweinefüttern nachgeschmissen bis du kotzt 

Tanks ist es egal, Schurke,Kleri und Krieger machen alle eine gute Figur beim Tanken, jeder mit seonen Vor-Nachteilen und eigenen Stile
Heiler gerne Kleri oder Cloro
Supporter immer gern gesehen: Barde

Wenn du aber eine Klasse suchst mit der du Tanken genausogut kannst wie Heilen solltest du den Kleriker ins Auge fassen, da du bis zu 4Rollen (weitere Speccs) besitzen kannst, ist es ein leichtes jederzeit die Rolle zu wechseln. Jedoch soll der Kleri beim Tanken etwas anspruchsvoller sein.

Skillung ist halt der jeweilige grundskillbaum für die jeweilige Aufgabe + 2 Wie du am besten klarkommstbäume, der Weg ist Ziel, und über Try&Error werden wir dir hier nicht hinweghelfen können.

Server..naja, ist PvE dein Steckenpferd empfehle ich einfach mal Immerwacht...ich fühl mich dort sehr wohl, auch wenn ich bezüglich der Gruppensuche nix sagen kann, da ich ausschliesslich Gildenaktiv bin


----------



## DoktorElmo (5. April 2011)

Muss meinem Vorposter eigentlich rechtgeben, aber ich finde teilweise fast leichter Tanks und Heiler als DD´s und eben Supporter... Nachmittags vorallem, mussten heute 10 Minuten auf nen DD warten 

Wenn du nen PVP Server suchst, würde ich dir von Trübkopf abraten und zu Rhazade gehen, im BG ist es zwar der selbe Pool aber der Chat ist doch schon um einiges freundlicher. Wobei die Flamekids jetzt mit Ende des Gratismonats wohl hoffentlich aufgehört haben, aber da Trübkopf anfangs der einzige deutsche PVP Server war haben sich halt dort auch ein Großteil der Flamer eingefunden, so kam´s mir zumindest die ersten paar Tage vor und so wars bis vor kurzem immernoch, wenn ich mich mit meinem Twink dort eingeloggt habe.

Ich persönlich spiele nen Schurken, das tanken ist mit ihm seeeeehr witzig wegen seinen Teleportskills (Man kann sich eine Position merken, dann ein paar Meter nachvor porten und wieder zurück zu der Ausgangsposition - perfekt für Pulls um die Ecke etc, oder um mal eben eine Pat rauszutanken). Aber auch der Kleriker ist fein, mein 24er Kleri killt 5-6 Mobs aufeinmal auf dem gleichen Level problemlos und mit kaum Downtime.


----------



## Dakirah (5. April 2011)

Also der totale Tankspezialiest ist der Krieger mit 4 Tankseelen, wo ich persönlioch den Paladin mit Plünderer extrem gut und Tanktauglich finde. Ritter der Leere ist extrem komplex, um ihn als reinen Castertank ab zutun.

Ich selber spiele Kleriker und zum einen als Schildwache und zum anderen als Rächer. Kleriker gelten als die besten Heiler, was aber nicht so stimmt, da Magier durchaus teilweise besser sind. Bis jetzt war ich nur 1 Mal Exp und das Hauptsächlich als Rächer. Nur Boss 2 und 4 haben wir unseren Schurken tanken lassen, weil er mit seinem Teleport bei den Encounter eien Easy-Mode hat. Rächer (Klerikerseele) kann ohne Probleme T1/T2 tanken und im Raid als OffTank arbeiten. Rächer sind die besten Masstanks im Spiel.

Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, ist Schurke auch ein extrem guten Tank mit hervorrangender Schadensverdeidung. Leider hab ich mich darüber nicht informiert, um die mehr dazu zusagen. Eines ist sicher, zum Bosse kiten ist er der beste durch Teleportfähigkeit.

Ich würde sagen, die Meist gefragte Klasse sind Kleriker, wobei es halt oft vorkommt, das in einer Instanz-Stamm durchaus aus 1 Magier, 1 Krieger und 3 Kleriker bestehen kann. Kleriker würde ich als die Klasse mit den meisten Rollen bezeichnen. Eine Seele ist meist eine vollständige Rolle. Wie Tank, Heiler , Supportheiler, Rang-Dd cast oder Melee. Ach ja, bei 1 Krieger,3 Klerikern und 1 Magier könnte der Magier auch der Heiler sein.


----------



## Kaldreth (6. April 2011)

Das schöne an Rift ist doch, dass die man mit einem char sehr viele Rollen einnehmen kann!

Ich spiele auch einen Kleriker und finde es toll! Wenn irgendwo ein instanzen gesuch ist und ich mit möchte sage ich einfach hier, denn ich kann schon mit meinem derzeiten lvl von 26 alles machen! Ich bin DD, Heiler und Tank.

Trotzdem war ich noch nie als DD in einer Ini  komisch!


----------



## Dakirah (6. April 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Trotzdem war ich noch nie als DD in einer Ini  komisch!



Ich hab eine Rolle als Inqisitor/Kabbalist. - Ich hab die noch nie benutzt. Nicht mal zum Farmen oder in Instanzen. Meist renn ich als Rächer rum und Wechsel bei Bedarf auf Schildwache.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (7. April 2011)

Das mit dem PVE-Server ist so eine Sache.
Gestern haben eine Menge Leute auf Brutwacht beim Schlachtzug-RIFT-Schliessen über ungewolltes PvP-Flaggen geflucht. Zumindest bei den 3 Gildies kann ich voraussetzen, daß sie wie gesagt auch das automatische Flaggen abgeschaltet haben. Sie sagten aus: Haben jetzt 2 mal das Flag auslaufen lassen und sind nur näher ans Kampfgeschehen ran, rums geflagged und vom Gegnerspieler gekillt. ...
Ich selbst bin seit gut 2 Wochen trotz automatisch Flaggen an nicht mehr unabsichtlich PvP geflagged worden und war in einem anderen Gebiet unterwegs. Dort gabs auch Feindkontakt und geflaggte Mitglieder im Schlachtzug, ohne daß ich von betroffen war. Offenbar gibt es "Spezialisten" die einen Fehler ausnutzen um ihre Mitspieler arg zu stressen. Solange das geht ist es egal, ob man auf nen PvP- oder PvE-Server geht, gekloppt wird sich auf beiden.


----------



## Evereve (8. April 2011)

Btsv67 schrieb:


> Wer ist begehrt?
> (Welche Rolle wird am meisten gesucht , Healer , Tank, DD oder sogar eine bestimmte skillung die hervorsticht?)



Huhu, 

ich habe bisher die selben Erfahrung wie in den meinsten MMOs gemacht: Mangelware Nummer eins: Tanks. Gefolgt von Platz zwei, Heiler. Dann die Supporter und als letztes die reinen Damagedealer. 
Mit meinem Tank finde ich meistens binnen Minuten eine Instanzengruppe, während ich dagegen beim Questen oft mitbekomme, wie Damagedealer stundenlang nach Tanks und Heilern suchen.  
Mein Mann hat sich einen Heiler gebaut. Wir zwei wenn eine Gruppe aufmachen und "nur noch drei DD für InstanzX" ausrufen, können wir Gift drauf nehmen, dass die Gruppe nach 1 Minute steht. 

Supporter können auch Gold wert sein und ich nehme wenn ich selbst eine Gruppe eröffne eigentlich immer einen mit, beispielsweise einen Barden. Dank des sehr flexiblen Seelensystems machen wir es meist so, dass er erst mal als DD, zB Scharfschütze, spielt - und im Bedarfsfall bei härteren Kämpfen auf Barde wechselt. 
Und genau das ist das schöne, du kannst machen was du willst und was gerade gebraucht wird. 
Spielst du zB gern einen DD, nimm dir einen Kleriker und skill auf Kabbalist. Der macht sehr schönen Schaden und mir persönlich sehr viel Spielspaß. Wenn du dann schneller in eine Instanz kommen willst, hol dir als zweiten Seelenbaum einen Schildwachenspec und meld dich als Heiler


----------



## Ashgard (11. April 2011)

Mangelware eindeutig Tanks. Gestern wurden stundenlang Tanks gesucht für diverse Instanzen (Kaskaden, etc.).

Auch kein Wunder, Tank-Spielen macht derzeit absolut keinen Spass mehr. Wenn ich mir im PvP ansehe, was
Hexen & Co aufführen und ich als Paladin-Plünderer eine Überlebenschance von 5 Sekunden habe.....


----------



## Azerak (11. April 2011)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Mangelware eindeutig Tanks. Gestern wurden stundenlang Tanks gesucht für diverse Instanzen (Kaskaden, etc.).
> 
> Auch kein Wunder, Tank-Spielen macht derzeit absolut keinen Spass mehr. Wenn ich mir im PvP ansehe, was
> Hexen & Co aufführen und ich als Paladin-Plünderer eine Überlebenschance von 5 Sekunden habe.....



Was hat eine - vollständig auf PVE ausgelegte - Spielweise mit PVP zu tun? x.X
Man hat 4 Rollen~

Mein Schurke ist mDD , Barde , Tank und zu guter letzt ne Assa Skillung mit Infiltrator fürs PVP.
Ich lauf doch nicht als Risspirscher ins PVP. Der macht dermaßen wenig Schaden als Tank dass selbst ein Barde beim versuch getötet zu werden einschläft,
da Kadenz fast schon ausreicht zum überleben.

Ebenso mit meinem Kleriker. Wenn ich PVP machen will nehm ich auch einen entsprechenden Specc - und Tank ist da keine Option weil man einfach ignoriert wird.

Meine Empfehlung an den TE: Kleriker oder Schurke spielen. Beim Schurken muss man halt auf Healer verzichten kriegt dafür aber nen mächtigen Supporter.


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2011)

Spiel doch einfach das, was dir Spass macht. Was nützt es, wenn du ne Klasse spielst, die zwar super begehrt ist (falls es eine solche gibt), du aber an einer anderen Klasse viel mehr Spass hast?
Ich meine, jedem das seine, aber ich persönlich kann nicht mal im Ansatz nachvollziehen, wie man eine Klasse spielen kann, nur weil sie gerade "begehrt" ist.


----------



## Mayestic (12. April 2011)

Tja es wurde alles schon durchgekaut wenn ich das so lese. 

Auch wenn viele den Kleriker als DD eher auslachen so ist der Kleriker doch die vielseitigste Klasse in Rift. Meine Meinung. 

Ein Kleriker kann tanken mit Vor- und Nachteilen er hat z.B. kein charge ... anstürmen. Ausserdem, aber da bessert Trion grade nach fehlten dem Klerikertank oft gute Items. 
Der Kleriker ist der beste Heiler im Spiel ob nun als Bewahrer mit Hots oder Schildwache mit direkten Heals. Läuterer nicht vergessen ^^. 
Der Kleriker kann auch im Nahkampf ( z.B. Druide, Schamane, Rächer ) und als Caster ( z.B. Inquisitor, Kabbalist, Schildwache ) als DD austeilen wenn er auch nicht der beste ist.

Dann hätten wir noch den Schurken. 
Der kann richtig guten Schaden machen ob nun als Fernkämpfer ( z.B. Waldläufer, Scharfschütze, Assasine ) oder als Nahkämpfer.
Der langweiligste Job den ein Schurke wohl haben kann ist Barde ^^ zumindest ist das so laut unseren Barden. Aber Barde ist wichtig. Einen sollte man schon dabei haben. Kein Schaden aber viel Support. 
Tanken kann ein Schurke dank seiner hohen Ausweichwertung auch sehr gut.
Unterstützende Heilung kann er geben aber richtig heilen eher nicht.


----------



## myadictivo (12. April 2011)

sooo langweilig finde ich den barden eigentlich garnicht. ich bin momentan lvl 38 und spiele den barden meist im pvp.
oft werde ich komplett ignoriert und kann in ruhe meinen support leisten, buffen, gegner debuffen und meistens steh ich auch relativ weit vorne was den heal angeht. also langweilig wird mir nicht und oft denke ich, bin ich in der lage ein spiel noch zu kippen.
und da es meist eh immer an heal mangelt seh ich die rolle als ganz spassig an. (zumindest sinniger als jetzt nen bißl damage rüberzubringen)

tank specc hab ich noch nicht ausporbiert, da ich auch in noch keiner ini war.

fernkampf und nahkampf DD skillung sind aber auch ganz lustig


----------



## Evereve (12. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Spiel doch einfach das, was dir Spass macht. Was nützt es, wenn du ne Klasse spielst, die zwar super begehrt ist (falls es eine solche gibt), du aber an einer anderen Klasse viel mehr Spass hast?



Durch das flexible Seelensystem ist das auch relativ einfach. Bastel dir als Beispiel einen Krieger mit einem Tank- und einem DD Spec. Als Tank kommst du sehr schnell in eine Instanz, mit dem DD Spec kannst du schön questen und leveln. Und wenn du auf 50 dann raiden willst, kannst du dir immernoch aussuchen ob du dir was als Tank oder als DD suchst.


----------

